# Harmon Kardon Subwoofer Problem



## csquared (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a 5.1 home theater system with an HK powered subwoofer and I just ran into a problem of the sub not producing much sound. If I power it down and back on after a few moments, the sound comes out perfect for 30 seconds before dying down. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Bad power supply caps maybe? Something getting hot? No way to know without doing some troubleshooting. Subs can be tough, however. Some are really hard to take apart in a manner that allows testing.


----------

